# MASTERBUILT POOR CUSTOMEr SUPPORT



## winchesterjoe (Aug 17, 2022)

I am a Masterbuilt 30" digital electric smoker owner.  I lost my wireless remote some time ago and decided to but a new  identical unit.  ( a comletenew model) As i looked at the vendors I aw that there was NO REMOTE mentioned any where in ANY of the sellers even Amazon  - YET thee were promo videos clearly showing the use of the handy unit. It is of special value to me - as I am a disabled vet who has lost ALL family and lives alone. I then searched for the unit itself  It was NOWHERE to be found! Theni decided to contact the company to see if I could get one OR more importantly -DID MASTERBUILT EVEN INCLUDE THEM as a feature as they had for so many years before.  I wrote a polite email with my Email Address and MORE IMPORTANTLY - MY PHONE #   NOBODY BOTHERED TO CALL. 

Trying to get ANY kind of communication with them was impossible!  I spent a lot of time using every search i could imagine. A wast of time!  after one of the many dead end searched i finally found an Email -in TINY TINY almost hidden print, as if to say: You people are nuisance - don't bother us unless you buying something! i don't care how good ANY product is -IF there is NO basic HUMAN BEING support - who bother - find a company who ACTUALLY ares about their customers. My alternate choice was Char Broil. I don't know if there care any better than Masterbuilt - but i WANT to do business with a company that actually cares about their customers. Masterbuilt obviously DOES NOT!    Oh - and BTW - Years ago I owned my own manufacturing company - and the golden rule was ---  Treat our customers with at least basic respect. it is THEY who put bread and butter on our table!  Good luck with your ignore the customer attitude - i will take my business some where it is APPRECIATED - or is that too old school for you?


----------



## 912smoker (Aug 17, 2022)

Hey Joe have you tried contacting them thru their website on customer support?
They were very quick to respond back and resolve my issue. 

Keith


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 17, 2022)

Welcome to the forum from Tennessee and thank you for your service. Alot of vets here including myself. 

 Bearcarver
 used to do some testing for masterbuilt. Maybe he can help you figure out the units that may or may not have a remote


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Aug 17, 2022)

Welcome Joe.

Not sure if this remote works with your model.









						9907190003 - Digital Remote Kit (Gen 1.5) R7
					

Digital Remote for Gen 1.5 electric smokers. Part Number: 9907190003. Fits Models: MB21072218, MB21072618, MB20072218, MB20072418, MB20072618, MB20072718




					www.masterbuilt.com


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 17, 2022)

Welcome from Iowa! Hope someone can get you pointed in the right direction!

Ryan


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Aug 17, 2022)

Welcome Sir and Thank You For Your Service! 

Mods, why was 

 TNJAKE
 earlier post removed?   I seriously want to know why?  He was defending a war veteran!!!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 17, 2022)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Welcome Sir and Thank You For Your Service!
> 
> Mods, why was
> 
> ...


I agree with Justin.  Since when does a comment about giving a combat veteran some respect need to be deleted?  Last I checked this isn't twitter or f book. The OP has a legitimate point in his post. It's sad some people don't have common courtesy and respect for anyone. 

Ryan


----------



## JLinza (Aug 17, 2022)

First off, thanks for your service brother. I have actually have had good luck with support from Masterbuilt. Sorry to hear it's been a pain for you. Keep trying, I hope they will make it right


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 17, 2022)

JLinza said:


> First off, thanks for your service brother. I have actually have had good luck with support from Masterbuilt. Sorry to hear it's been a pain for you. Keep trying, I hope they will make it right


I agree! Have had good luck with their CS myself as well! Sadly due to covid shut downs and a lack of people that want to work I think they are like most companies...not near enough workers.

Ryan


----------



## JLinza (Aug 17, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> I agree! Have had good luck with their CS myself as well! Sadly due to covid shut downs and a lack of people that want to work I think they are like most companies...not near enough workers.
> 
> Ryan


That's very likely true. Nobody wants to work anymore. It's a sad thing to see but if the people aren't there. We all get screwed. FJB , hopefully the right will take it back soon.


----------



## SmokinGame (Aug 18, 2022)

Welcome, Winchester and thanks to you and all our other vets for their service!


----------



## winchesterjoe (Aug 18, 2022)

912smoker said:


> Hey Joe have you tried contacting them thru their website on customer support?
> They were very quick to respond back and resolve my issue.
> 
> Keith


Of course -  Did you actually READ my post? I am (or at lest was) a business man - not a street idiot. They DO HAVE MY PH# and have never bothered to reply to ANY of my concerns - after SEVERAL ATTEMPTS


----------



## normanaj (Aug 18, 2022)

If you know your model# I'd give appliancefactoryparts.com a try. If your particular model is Bluetooth enabled you could use the MB app on a smartphone.


----------



## winchesterjoe (Aug 18, 2022)

BTW - I have had my 30" with window for a long time. I t was stored outside but WELL under  roof cover of rain etc. The door seal is good - the chrome racks are still good - heats up pretty fast and the digital part still is reliable - but there are a few areas where a bucks worth of SST would have made a substantial 'quality' difference in the long term life of reliability. #1 the smoke damper was rusted shut. With another few cents in production with an ounce of sst -it would work easily forever.  #2 the door latch -  actually good design -but once again- crap cheap materials  it was frozen up. A couple of sst parts - and it would work easily forever. #3 The chip delivery device- very novel and useful - but once again make of cheap crap like a tin can so it gets hard to rotate ( rust on rust. Once again a few cents of SST and it would be smooth forever. The LED control in the back made it harder to read. I see where they have corrected that

I would rather pay 5 bucks more and have 5 more years of dependable service.  

 Poor engineering. Cars in the 50s when I grew up were made to last a LIFETIME. I believe we made the finest cars on Earth back then. Today  - Not so much. New generations of youngsters  have learned to believe that this "BUILT IN OBSOLESCENCE" was a normal factor. That would NEVER happen in my factory. We never sacrifice quality for cost and we still succeeded in being successful.  Just my 2 cents from an old man who grew up with with 'old school' values


----------



## 912smoker (Aug 18, 2022)

winchesterjoe said:


> Of course -  Did you actually READ my post? I am (or at lest was) a business man - not a street idiot. They DO HAVE MY PH# and have never bothered to reply to ANY of my concerns - after SEVERAL ATTEMPTS


Yes sir but I will admit that I was driving and trying to offer a quick response for help.
I , along with others here, have had a better experience using their customer support  contact. 
I certainly didn't mean to offend you and apologize  if my text seemed that way.
I thank you for you service to our country and hopefully you can get a reply from MB and remedy your remote problem.

Keith


----------



## winchesterjoe (Aug 18, 2022)

912smoker said:


> Yes sir but I will admit that I was driving and trying to offer a quick response for help.
> I , along with others here, have had a better experience using their customer support  contact.
> I certainly didn't mean to offend you and apologize  if my text seemed that way.
> I thank you for you service to our country and hopefully you can get a reply from MB and remedy your remote problem.
> ...


Keith thanks for trying to help.  But what i REALLY want to know  is if the remotes are no longer included with any of the 30"" models. On line at Amazon and Cabelas  etc I don't see any remotes as standard accessories . Also what is best price you know of for the 2007 series with front mounted digital display and window.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 19, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> Welcome to the forum from Tennessee and thank you for your service. Alot of vets here including myself.
> 
> Bearcarver
> used to do some testing for masterbuilt. Maybe he can help you figure out the units that may or may not have a remote




W
 winchesterjoe
  and  

 TNJAKE
  ,
Sorry I'm so late for this, but most of you know I have problems (health) getting things done, and the site not working properly for a number of months hasn't been helpful to me.
As for the Remote. The older MES units came with Remote controls that worked great.
Then when they started selling the units that you could hook up to your phone, your phone or whatever became your remote, so a Remote control no longer came with that MES unit.
I had a unit like that, and I didn't have a phone to use with it, so I had to make all of my setting & changes at the smoker, with the buttons on the top front of the Unit.

Bear


----------



## normanaj (Aug 20, 2022)

Try here:





						Masterbuilt Grill & Smoker Parts: Select from 340+ Models
					

Parts for 581 models of MASTERBUILT BBQs and Gas Grills. Parts Lists and photos available to help find your replacement parts.




					www.appliancefactoryparts.com
				




They have remotes for several MB models.


----------



## 912smoker (Aug 27, 2022)

Any updates WJ ?

Keith


----------

